# Hi only just joined



## Sylvia2

Hi my name is Bryony and i live in England. I knew a cat called Mac, but his owners moved away. And another cat called Strider died. He lived next door but 1 to us.


----------



## Ann*

Hello, I'm also a new member! So: welcome!


----------



## PrimoBabe

We tried so hard to welcome Ann by writing messages in French. It turns out that she speaks Dutch, not French! Oh, well...

I'm not sure what language we should use for Bryony. What language is spoken in England? I'm really at a loss here. I wonder if Bryony can understand all of these messages written in English, which I believe originated in Canada.


----------



## BastFille

Hahaha. Hey there and welcome! These people are awesome, they're very welcoming and you'll make friends quickly here!


----------



## Sylvia2

Thanks everyone. I speak English.


----------



## PrimoBabe

They speak English in England!?!?! Well, I learned something new today.

Now that I think about it, I believe the native of language of Canada is called "Canadese", except for the French Canadians, who speak "Canadoise".


----------



## tempest

Hi Im new too. welcome.


----------



## Ann*

PrimoBabe said:


> We tried so hard to welcome Ann by writing messages in French. It turns out that she speaks Dutch, not French! Oh, well...
> 
> I'm not sure what language we should use for Bryony. What language is spoken in England? I'm really at a loss here. I wonder if Bryony can understand all of these messages written in English, which I believe originated in Canada.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Jon

*Hello, New also*

Hello, I am new also. My g/f has a cat, but a little mean one. The cat is only nice to her usually, but does not like me even though every other cat loves me. Oh well.


----------



## BastFille

I've been there. My mother's cat when I was little was a demonic black and white longhair named Mort (which, coincedentally, is French for "Dead"). He hated everybody but my mother and he was constantly running away. Looking back, Mort is the only cat I've encountered _in my life_ that I disliked.

:lol: Doesn't make me less of a catlvr, though! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

PrimoBabe said:


> They speak English in England!?!?! Well, I learned something new today.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I believe the native of language of Canada is called "Canadese", except for the French Canadians, who speak "Canadoise".


 8O :? No, its not, its English and the French Canadians speak French. Plain and simple. Btw, welcome to the newbies!


----------



## PrimoBabe

Do they speak Japanese in Japan? What about Italian in Italy? Wow...I'm just getting smarter and smarter by the minute.


----------



## DesnBaby

PrimoBabe said:


> Do they speak Japanese in Japan? What about Italian in Italy? Wow...I'm just getting smarter and smarter by the minute.


Yes, you've got it now! :lol:


----------



## estelle58

PrimoBabe said:


> They speak English in England!?!?! Well, I learned something new today.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I believe the native of language of Canada is called "Canadese", except for the French Canadians, who speak "Canadoise".



:lol: good one... :lol:
buy the way, i'm canadian... and i speak them both...

oh and... welcome to the forum Bryony...


----------



## Lisa 216

Hi Sylvia!! Welcome to the forum. :wink: 



DesnBaby said:


> PrimoBabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> They speak English in England!?!?! Well, I learned something new today.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I believe the native of language of Canada is called "Canadese", except for the French Canadians, who speak "Canadoise".
> 
> 
> 
> 8O :? No, its not, its English and the French Canadians speak French. Plain and simple. Btw, welcome to the newbies!
Click to expand...

Maybe a Canadian member can confirm this for me, but is the French dialect spoken referred to as Quebequois?

I am a grad student studying linguistics and language theory and I have heard this reference before...just curious to know if Canadians use this term as well.


----------



## estelle58

Yes, Lymekaps the Quebec province is where people speak mainly french and it's often call québécois...


----------



## Lisa 216

Thanks, Estelle! I don't know French so I appreciate getting the correct spelling as well as the info. Much appreciated. :wink:


----------



## kitkat

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Sylvia2

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jon

Hi my name is Jon and I have a tortoiseshell colored cat. Not really sure what breed she is because she was born outside and I don't know what kind of cats her parents were. Her name is Stella and shes 2.5 years old.


----------



## Sylvia2

Have ypu got any other cats ?


----------



## Jon

Sylvia2 said:


> Have ypu got any other cats ?


As of my own I only have one right now, but I usually have my friend's cats over all the time so I could say I have three lol.


----------



## Jeanie

Hello and welcome to all! Bryony, PrimoBabe is now on meds, so she should be better soon! Welcome. I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Sylvia2

Thanks Jeanie. Who is PrimoBabe?


----------



## Jeanie

PrimoBabe was teasing you by asking what language was spoken in England. It's all in humor, of course.


----------



## PrimoBabe

Hi! I'm PrimoBabe, and my name's Lori. I promise you that I'm a sane and lucid person, although I do get great pleasure from some occasional silliness. Life's just so much more fun when it's lived with a sense of humor. I'm glad to see that at least some people here understand!


----------



## Sylvia2

Hi. Sorry.


----------



## ZAR

Yay humor. You should be happy I was not doing that!
Muahahhahahahaa

Welcome here... Toro indeed!... Toro indeed!


----------



## vanessards

hello 

im Vanessa and i live in Portugal... a little country Next to Spain... Not in Spain! :lol: 
Im sure you have allready heard about portuguese beach and oporto winne and many other things!!!


----------



## Jeanie

Hi, Vannesa, and welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## PrimoBabe

I grew up around lots of recent immigrants who spoke Portuguese (mostly from Capo Verde and Brazil). I always wished that I'd known the language and could have communicated better.


----------



## Sylvia2

hi sorry i havent been here much recently. i will try to be here more often from now on.


----------

